# Thanks Lord for a successful day!



## mr mac (Nov 6, 2009)

Here it is, one day left in the general deer season for centerfire. I've had my license and tag for some time but my work has kept me on the road until this week when I got to stay home and today was the day! I left work at 3 pm and was carrying my rifle into the woods at the pastor's place at about 3:40.

When we got out there we met up with Glen, Pastor Kevin's dad and he told me he hadn't sen any bucks in well over a week and that I might well have missed out on them for the year (again, I'd been travelling throughout the whole dove season and most of the general deer season). Not good news with only two chances left for me!

We talked for a few minutes and walked out to the field anyways and didn't go more than 75 yards when I spotted no less that 5 deer (4 bucks and a doe). I moved to where I could get a shot off and three of the bucks were on the wrong side of the fence leaving this one on my side. 

I was no more than 75 feet (not yards) and the deer was standing there straight at me. No shot since at that distance the bullet would rip through the entrails and such...not good eats! Again, if you know me, you know I'm a praying man so, I asked God to turn the deer for me and move the doe from behind the buck. 

Doe walks off and the buck turned 90 degrees presenting a perfect broadside target. The buck then looked right at me and I squeezed the trigger. After I recovered from the recoil I saw the deer quivering in the same spot and knew he wasn't going far. He stumbled ten feet and fell. The bullet went straight through his heart and out the other side.

Thank you Lord for providing this deer for the church and the men we're serving. Amen.

Sears Heritage Mk V (aka Santa Barbara) Mauser action .270 Winchester 

Simmons 44 Mag wide angle 3-10x44 scope

Winchester 150 gr. Power Point bullet






In a couple of days we'll process him and get to making jerky, sausage, steaks and smoke some hams!


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 6, 2009)

Dang......I know what you will be cooking...Congrats


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice shot too!


----------



## mr mac (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks!  A few weeks ago I sighted it in at 75 yards and took practice shots at 100, 150 and 200 feet so I knew I was going to hit heart.  Too bad though as I like the heart but there was literally nothing left of it.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations, Nice Shot & Nice Buck...


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats nice deer


----------



## gnubee (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice buck and that's a great shot! Yummy venison here we come. 

as for your small prayer, more things are wrought by prayer than this world dreams of. 

Bless you for sharing that fine animal with the men at your church.


----------



## oneshot (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice deer and nice shot Mac!!!! Not to often do we get a perfect broad side shot like that.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Are you going to post some pics of you processing that nice buck????


----------



## jerseyhunter (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 6, 2009)

Ahhh, nothing like the bounty that nature provides us. Our gun season starts tomorrow. Can't wait. Good shot on a fine looking buck.


----------



## mr mac (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks, and, to answer your question, probably not!  I leave town today and the boys at the church will be taking care of butchering, grinding, mixing, etc.  I had the fun part of the job and get to leave the rest to someone else!  What a great bunch of guys they are!


----------



## oneshot (Nov 6, 2009)

Mac, You sure did get the better part of that deal....all play and no work..LOL
You're right tho, great bunch of friends ya got there!!!!

Here's a couple pics of my blind set up in the woods I hunt. I to believe in comfort when possible....lol

What it looks like in the woods closed up....


The inside of my blind with carpet, chair, heater and my shotgun against the tree...(this was taken after shooting hours and I was leaving the woods)


Looking out from inside...(next to the open windows is camo'd screen that I can see out but they can't see in)...


This is a view out one window and what I have to make shots threw, lots of trees to get that good shot at a deer....lol


These blinds are great!!! I've had mine for 9 years and it's still doin the job.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 6, 2009)

Generally speaking, no one hunts out of blinds in the west, it is a different game out here.


----------



## oneshot (Nov 6, 2009)

That is difinately true!!!! You guys are lucky in that you can use rifles for those longer shots. Here in the liberal state of Illinois we can only use muzzle loader, shotgun or handguns for deer. That means we have to do our homework on where the deer are gonna travel and be reasonably close for the shot.
It doesn't make much sense that a person can hunt coyotes here with any size/caliber rifle they want but can't use a rifle on deer.....


----------



## mr mac (Nov 6, 2009)

Ahh, oneshot, I know how you feel! My wife and kids are still in MO where I have been trying to get back to no avail. I have met and hunted with many a people from Illinois and they all hate what the state government has done to them and I can certainly sympathize (native Californian)!

I do, however use a blind similar to that one for water fowling and turkey hunting though this year I’m going to try a layout blind and a drift boat along the Rogue River which is full of ducks and geese! Should prove to be fun! Either way, my current plan is to overload the freezer to the point where we can donate some of the meat to the local food bank and well as smoke a very large portion for meals as well as snack sticks/jerky.


----------



## oneshot (Nov 6, 2009)

LOL....I'm confused....Where do you live, Or. or Mo.??????
Are you a trucker????


----------



## markmcrae (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice Deer. It just so happens that a man from church brought me a cooler full of venison this morning. I'm going to process the meat and fry some, smoke some and jerk some. I love deer season. Down here in my part of North Fl. when gun season starts we can hunt all day long and use just about what ever kind of gun or bow that we want. We have a kill limit of two Bucks a day. Unfortunately the Doe season is only one week long so we are limited on the number of does we can harvest. It looks like we are going to have a good season.


----------



## mr mac (Nov 6, 2009)

You'er confused?!?  Be me for a week!

No, we lived in Missouri and moved to Oregon.  One of my kids stayed in MO and was having trouble so my wife went back to help out and she took the young ones with her and I was going to follow her but then the economy turned...


----------



## mr mac (Nov 6, 2009)

Of all the things I miss about living in Florida it's the hunting seasons!  Plentiful (though small) deer, turkey and water fowl!  Oregon is a good close second though!  Both are tied when it comes to fishing!


----------



## hemi (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice shot..  not much bloodshot meat gone to waste..   I HATE trophy 
hunters . OK to hunt for the trophy if you make use of the rest of the animal too.  I also like your choice of weapons.  A lot of folks don't know 
that it is almost a direct copy of the 98 Mauser. [1898] I am a machinist
and gunsmith and I like them so much that my Rottweiler is named Mauser.  Them shoulders and hams ought to go GREAT with Hickory..Hemi.


----------



## evo 9 guy (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice work! I am craving some venison, but living in the city usually means that my hunting is on the internet.


----------



## mr mac (Nov 6, 2009)

I've had this rifle for over 25 years. I received it from my dad on my 25th birthday and it has been a proven freezer filler from the first day I hunted with it back in 1984. I've had many other rifles in the safe and nearly all of them were sold or traded but this is the one I will not cut loose of because of its tried and true design and proven performance. As you can see, I even had to replace the wood stock with the B&C unit instead of buying a new rifle!

_This is my rifle. There are many like it but this one is mine. My rifle is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life. Without me, my rifle is useless. Without my rifle I am useless. I must fire my rifle true. I must shoot straighter than my enemy, who is trying to kill me. I must shoot him before he shoots me. I will. Before God I swear this creed: my rifle and myself are defenders of my country, we are the masters of our enemy, we are the saviors of my life. So be it, until there is no enemy, but peace. Amen._


----------



## oneshot (Nov 6, 2009)

And then he shot his "Drill Seargent"!!!!!! LOL (From the movie Full Metal Jacket)


----------



## oneshot (Nov 6, 2009)

A gunsmith????? I 'll bet you voted for Obuma.......LMAO


----------



## fourthwind (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice shot on that Muley, and a great story!  I had a primer fail on my one chance at a small bull elk this year.  He was only 15 yards from me in dark timber 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   On the way back to where we had parked I jumped an albino muley,  It was an awesome sight!  Pretty exciting day for me over all.


----------



## oneshot (Nov 6, 2009)

Ahhhh yes!!! Which is proof that it's not the killing but the hunting that makes it so enjoyable.....The meat is just a bonus......


----------



## hemi (Nov 6, 2009)

MY MAIN MAN !!!  [actually I voted for Sarah Palin and that old white haired Dude..]
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Hemi..

And then he shot his "Drill Seargent"!!!!!! LOL (From the movie Full Metal Jacket) 

 I shore nuff' felt like it..  One of them asked me if I wanted to kick his butt when I graduated and I told him that I wasn't standing in line again for NOTHIN'  .....  SIR !..  Hemi..  

Didn't mean to rob this thread..


----------



## alx (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice gun,shot and deer.


----------



## mr mac (Nov 6, 2009)

While it is true that Pvt. Gomer Pyle cited that just prior to opening up Gunny Hartman in _Full Metal Jacket_, I was actually reciting the Rifleman's Creed (akaThe Creed of the US Marine) without giving the movie any thought at all!  Dad was a Marine for a short while and he's the one that passed his shooting skills to me and told me to pass them along to my children when the time was right.  He made me learn the creed before I could ever fire a gun.  

For the record, I'm glad he did.


----------



## fourthwind (Nov 6, 2009)

Elk camp is just that for me.  It's the annual trip with the boys to the mountains.  The week to spend in the near silent woods where your thoughts are clearer.  I never have a problem obtaining game meat around here.  Now being 15 yards from a 600 pound animal with sharp horns, seeing wolf tracks in the snow, having a red fox nearly walk over your legs, and seeing an albino buck..  all priceless


----------



## oneshot (Nov 7, 2009)

I was just kiddin ya Mac, hope ya didn't take any offense....
And yer dad had the right idea, more dad's should pass on those ideas to their children. Maybe this county wouldn't be so screwed up....


----------



## mr mac (Nov 7, 2009)

By no means did I take offense!  I knew where you guys were coming from!


----------



## mr mac (Nov 10, 2009)

So, I thought I was going to be at work when this happened!  I decided it would be best to learn how to do this so I was there!

Here's what it looked like oin the kitchen here at the church yesterday!

Trevor and two 'drumsticks'


We had already quartered it and peeled 90% of the meat off the skeleton before the word camera ever crossed my mind!  Note the exit wound.


That plate would soon be filled with a couple of pounds of meat destined to become jerky.


Careful work resulted in no cut fingers!


These guys were almost as meticulous as vultures!


My job was steaks and stew meat.


In all we would up with about 15 pounds of hamburger, 20 pounds of steak/roasts, 2 pounds of jerky and 6 pounds of stew meat.  We ate grilled tenderloin medalions last night and are smoking a venison meatloaf tonight (with Q-view).

Mac


----------

